# 1967 Rear Axle Question



## GTO4UNME (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello GTO friends, I am new to this site. I just purchased a 1967 GTO and have a question on the rear end.

The rear end is 10-bolt posi rear end with 3.31 gears. It looks factory or stock to me. I do not know whether or not it has been rebuilt. Well, when I got the car home, I heard a whining sound from rear end and decided to check and change out the wheel bearings. The axles are the bolt-in type axles, no "C-clips". I disassembled the drum brakes, unbolted the axle shafts and pulled them out with a make-shift slide hammer (using the brake drum as a slide hammer), then bought new bearings and had the bearings professionally replaced. Now I am looking to reinstall the axle shafts and this brings me to me two questions:

1) do I need to put any kind of grease on the axle splines or on the wheel bearings (I thought the wheel bearings were sealed)? The parts guy at Napa Auto parts said no on the grease, but the parts guy at another store said yes.

2) Do I need to press the axles back in place? So far they just slide in to place with no problem.

I just want to make sure I am doing this right. Seems basic enough, but I do not want to be surprised with an incorrect installation of the axle shafts.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Take a look at the bearings themselves. If they appear to be sealed, meaning there are some sort of polymer (usually black but not always) inserts that don't allow you to see into their "guts", then they're already greased and sealed. If they're open (you can see inside them and see the rollers/balls) then yes - fill them with a good quality high temp bearing grease. It's been awhile since I worked on a 10-bolt, so I don't remember for certain if the outboard axle oil seals are inboard or outboard of the bearings. If they're outboard, then normal driving will cause gear oil to find its way to the bearings from the center case. If they're inboard, be sure when you're reinstalling the axles to lubricate the seal lips and try not to let the weight of the axles "drag" on the seals while you're inserting the axles.

Installation shouldn't need any sort of press or hammering. Just lubricate the splines and they should slide right into place. You may have to gently tap around the outside of the bearing races to get them seated far enough into the housing to allow you to finish drawing them in with the bolts (which should be tightened evenly to avoid "cocking" the bearing.)

Bear


----------



## GTO4UNME (Sep 27, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Take a look at the bearings themselves. If they appear to be sealed, meaning there are some sort of polymer (usually black but not always) inserts that don't allow you to see into their "guts", then they're already greased and sealed. If they're open (you can see inside them and see the rollers/balls) then yes - fill them with a good quality high temp bearing grease. It's been awhile since I worked on a 10-bolt, so I don't remember for certain if the outboard axle oil seals are inboard or outboard of the bearings. If they're outboard, then normal driving will cause gear oil to find its way to the bearings from the center case. If they're inboard, be sure when you're reinstalling the axles to lubricate the seal lips and try not to let the weight of the axles "drag" on the seals while you're inserting the axles.
> 
> Installation shouldn't need any sort of press or hammering. Just lubricate the splines and they should slide right into place. You may have to gently tap around the outside of the bearing races to get them seated far enough into the housing to allow you to finish drawing them in with the bolts (which should be tightened evenly to avoid "cocking" the bearing.)
> 
> Bear


So to be on safe side go ahead and grease the axle shaft splines. And I may need to tap the axles into place but it may just slide in. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hows your ring n pinion gears n bearings? hope that's not the source of your noise.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

These cars use sealed bearings. No grease needed. As you install, you may need to turn the axle flange to get the splines to line up. There should no need for anything other than a very light tapping to get them all the way in. As a side note, a 3.31 ratio was not available in a '67 GTO originally. It would have been a 3.36. (most common)


----------



## GTO4UNME (Sep 27, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> These cars use sealed bearings. No grease needed. As you install, you may need to turn the axle flange to get the splines to line up. There should no need for anything other than a very light tapping to get them all the way in. As a side note, a 3.31 ratio was not available in a '67 GTO originally. It would have been a 3.36. (most common)


Oh I see. Maybe the seller's math was off when he counted the teeth on the gears. As for me I really don't know. I will look at the gears.


----------

